# Occitan languedocien: truc / plono / gargalet / péchaïre



## Pigritu

Chers amis
Je suis en train de traduire un texte du français en anglais.
Il y a dans ce texte plusieurs mots d’origine languedocienne (j’imagine) que je ne trouve pas dans aucun dictionnaire français
Est-ce qu’il y a quelqu’un qui puisse m’indiquer le sens des mots suivants?

Truc (non pas les sens qu’on trouve dans un dictionnaire français usuel)
plono (une plaine?)
gargalet (la gorge?)
péchaïre
Des examples:-
Il rệvait aussi d’assister a l’éclosion du printemps sur les _*trucs*_ et les _*plonos*_ si familiers à son enfance. (C’est à dire en Lozère, Aveyron)
On s’enprend au *gargalet* du trépassé pour que l’âme ne puisse pas revenir au corps.
*Péchaïre!* Qu’avez- vous donc fait pour qu’on vous nomme Provincial!

En plus, qui sait me recommender un dictionnaire de vocabulaire languedocien?
J’ai cherché en vain des sites web pour les mots ci-dessus et je les ai trouvés dans de vieux textes et dans de la poésie écrite en Langue d’Oc. Je voudrais bien y comprendre mais sans dictionnaire convenable, c’est impossible.

Pigritu


----------



## zaby

_péchaïre _est une variante de _peuchère_ je suppose. C'est une exclamation typique du sud de la France (Provence / Languedoc)
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/peuch%E8re

Pour le reste je ne sais pas


----------



## FranParis

Gargalet c'est la gorge, mais c'est également le goulot (d'une bouteille de vin, par exemple)


----------



## IsaSol

Bonsoir Pigritu
Tu peux trouver des diccionnaires d'occitan, de provençal, etc....mais en ligne...je ne sais pas, en tous cas je n'ai trouvé nulle part Plonos ( à mon avis, ça se prononce *plonosse*) 
Si l'histoire se passe en Lozère, attention! C'est du "patois cévenol" que tu cherches à traduire. 
Quant au _Pécaïre_ ou au Pecheure/peuchère...il est plus connu. Merci Pagnol ! un peu le:_ Oh my god_ méridional ( ça, ça va faire réagir du monde, à mon avis...!)
Si je trouve des significations je te tiens au courant!
Bonne chance


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Pigritu,
Bienvenue sur le forum !

Pour *trucs*, je ne vois que son acceptation française classique.

Pour *plono(s)*, j'ai trouvé ce site : http://www.montbel.net/php/montbel.php?hl=&n1=5&n2=1&n3=3&n4=0 Peut-être pourriez-vous les contacter pour leur demander la signification de ce terme...


----------



## Francois114

Bonjour,
Pour "truc", il faut peut-être voir du côté des Landes de Gascogne : le "truc", les "trucailles" qui désignent des collines ou des dunes, du côté d'Arcachon. Il y a même un lieu dit "Le truc de la Truque" !!! vers le Pyla.


----------



## Francois114

Et hop ! j'ai trouvé ça :
http://www.gasconha.com/index.php?int_cur_position=140&tipdoc=locs


----------



## OlivierG

Si "truc" veut dire "collines", alors il se pourrait que "plonos" veuille dire "plaines" ?


----------



## Francois114

Dans le contexte, ça serait assez logique.


----------

